# Cavani al Psg



## admin (4 Luglio 2013)

*Blitz di Leonardo a casa di De Laurentiis. Sul piatto 64 milioni di euro. Intesa vicina tra le parti.*

Laudisa


----------



## Albijol (4 Luglio 2013)

Dove andrà Ibra adesso?


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dove andrà Ibra adesso?



E' quello che mi chiedevo l'altro giorno. Un pò ci spero.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Luglio 2013)

Ibrahimovic-Cavani :O :O :O :O :O


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Luglio 2013)

A me fa paura il Napoli con 64 milioni di euro sul mercato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> E' quello che mi chiedevo l'altro giorno. Un pò ci spero.



Con Ibrahimovic, El Shaarawy allora va venduto perchè non avrebbe ragione d'esistere.
Ibrahimovic-Balotelli


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Luglio 2013)

mi sa che ibra va al real


----------



## pennyhill (4 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dove andrà Ibra adesso?



Si renderà conto che al PSG fanno ancora sul serio, e che non avendo alcun tipo di mercato, restare in Francia è l'unica soluzione.


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Si renderà conto che al PSG fanno ancora sul serio, e che non avendo alcun tipo di mercato, restare in Francia è l'unica soluzione.



Nonostante siano due giocatori straordinari, non li vedo benissimo insieme. Secondo me Ibra va via. Poi bisognerà vedere dove e chi potrà permetterselo. Al Real Madrid c'è Cristiano Ronaldo, e nemmeno in quel contesto lo vedo benissimo. 

Ibra torna a casa


----------



## Ale (4 Luglio 2013)

penso anche io che ibra andrà da carletto ma l'aspetto mujo interessante è: chi prenderà moufrigno?


----------



## Principe (4 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Si renderà conto che al PSG fanno ancora sul serio, e che non avendo alcun tipo di mercato, restare in Francia è l'unica soluzione.



Si ma come giocano? Ibra e cavani davanti e pastore e Lucas tutti insieme ? Mah


----------



## Djici (4 Luglio 2013)

quando puoi schierare cavani-ibra non ti fai problemi a mandare pastore o lavezzi in panchina.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Luglio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si ma come giocano? Ibra e cavani davanti e pastore e Lucas tutti insieme ? Mah



Non si può?  L'hanno fatto con Lavezzi al posto di Cavani.

Cavani che si inserisce negli spazi su assist di Ibra. 

In carriera non ha mai avuto problemi a giocare con delle prime punte, se poi sono atipiche come Cavani, secondo me si può provare.

Quando Ibrahimovic si è mosso, l’ha fatto per guadagnare di più e/o per fare un salto in avanti, ma non ha mai rinunciato a un centesimo. 
Ajax-Juve
Juve (In B) – Inter
Inter - Barsà
Barsà – Milan (senza rimetterci nulla economicamente)
Milan – PSG (sempre senza rimetterci nulla economicamente)


----------



## Ale (4 Luglio 2013)

che fantasia che ha leopardo, vuole ricomporre la coppia di napoli lavazza cavani


----------



## Djici (4 Luglio 2013)

se la squadra gioca per cavani allora puo superare i 40 gol in campionato


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2013)

*Per Cavani pronti 8 milioni di euro all'anno per 5 anni.*


----------



## jaws (4 Luglio 2013)

Ibrahimovic andrà al Chelsea


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic andrà al Chelsea



il *Chelsea* sta cercando *Suarez*.


----------



## jaws (4 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il *Chelsea* sta cercando *Suarez*.



Suarez Ibrahimovic. Già me li immagino in coppia


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Luglio 2013)

appena si muoverà cavani succederà il putiferio...mercato delle punte assurdo quest'anno:rooney,villa,suarez,ibra,torres..mamma mia


----------



## Dexter (4 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A me fa paura il Napoli con 64 milioni di euro sul mercato.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


ricordo perfettamente quando per dare contro ad allegri contestavi il fatto che,se avessimo tenuto ibra,il faraone avrebbe fatto panca (giustamente direi),perchè allegri "non ci sa fare coi giovini". a quanto pare vedo che hai cambiato idea


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2013)

Per me Ibra potrebbe pure tornare da noi... vendendo il faraone. Il problema è l'ingaggio.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2013)

Qualcuno dal PSG andrà via, e lo farà a pochi soldi. Ibra-Cavani è una coppia che ci può stare, ma almeno uno fra Lavezzi, Pastore e Lucas è di troppo. Secondo me va via Pastore. Menez nemmeno lo conto.


----------



## Hammer (5 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic andrà al Chelsea



Spero vivamente che non sia così


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2013)

4231 con lavezzi sulla sinistra, ibra dietro a cavani e lucas sulla destra.
con pastore prima riserva di ibra, lavezzi e cavani (ovviamente spostando ibra in avanti).

molto sbilanciato ma per il campionato francese non ci sono problemi... esiste solo il monaco


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Luglio 2013)

Cavani,purtroppo per lui,non ha un grandissimo seguito internazionale,ecco perchè il Real vuole Suarez e lui finirà probabilmente in Francia.
Il vero vincitore della trattativa sarà ADL.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2013)

ma la clausola di rescissione non era di 63 mil ? il milione in piu che è ? La mancia ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma la clausola di rescissione non era di 63 mil ? il milione in piu che è ? La mancia ?



Leggo che il Palermo ha un premio di valorizzazione del 10% del trasferimento, quindi dovrebbero pagare 70M. Cioè 63 Napoli e 7 Palermo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (5 Luglio 2013)

E il famoso fair-play finanziario che Platini strombazza ogni anno? Serve per prendere per i fondelli le squadre italiane...non è detto che tanti grandi giocatori riescano a fare squadra, ma di questo passo la champ diventerà una pia illusione per Juve e Milan, non dico la vittoria ma anche i quarti...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ricordo perfettamente quando per dare contro ad allegri contestavi il fatto che,se avessimo tenuto ibra,il faraone avrebbe fatto panca (giustamente direi),perchè allegri "non ci sa fare coi giovini". a quanto pare vedo che hai cambiato idea



Anche io panchinerei El Sha per far giocare Ibrahimovic, ci mancherebbe. Ma ciò non vuol dire che Allegri ci sappia fare coi giovani.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Luglio 2013)

se fossi cavani se l alternativa è il psg me ne sto a napoli...non vedo differenza a livello di blasone.Basta vedere come carletto ha levato le tende...ibra se avesse piu mercato farebbe lo stesso e pure thiago.Lavezzi uguale...La ligue 1 fa pena!Spero che invece non sia lo scambio cavani ibra piu soldi... vanno a pagarsi la clausola per jovetic e fanno una bella squadra.Il far play è una cavolata,..Comunque non è male la cosa della clausula recissoria..non vedo perchè non potremo inserirla anche noi su qualche contratto...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2013)

Comunque sulle cifre non c'è molta sicurezza.* Auriemma*, giornalista di tuttosport (tifosissimo azzurro), parla di una cifra tra i *60 e 61 mln. *


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Luglio 2013)

Tutti a comprare grandi giocatori che fanno il salto di qualità. Beati loro.

Noi ci facciamo le pippe mentali per aver riconfermato un giocatore già nostro


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque sulle cifre non c'è molta sicurezza.* Auriemma*, giornalista di tuttosport (tifosissimo azzurro),* parla di una cifra tra i 60 e 61 mln. *



Caspita che precisione,tra 60 e 61


----------



## Gre-No-Li (5 Luglio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> se fossi cavani se l alternativa è il psg me ne sto a napoli...non vedo differenza a livello di blasone.Basta vedere come carletto ha levato le tende...ibra se avesse piu mercato farebbe lo stesso e pure thiago.Lavezzi uguale...La ligue 1 fa pena!Spero che invece non sia lo scambio cavani ibra piu soldi... vanno a pagarsi la clausola per jovetic e fanno una bella squadra.Il far play è una cavolata,..Comunque non è male la cosa della clausula recissoria..non vedo perchè non potremo inserirla anche noi su qualche contratto...


E quando mai a Napoli prenderebbe circa 10 milioni di euro all'anno? Ma anche fossero solo (si fa per dire) 8...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Luglio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> E quando mai a Napoli prenderebbe circa 10 milioni di euro all'anno? Ma anche fossero solo (si fa per dire) 8...



Bè si hai ragione!! A volte mi dimentico che anche a loro super milionari qualche soldo in più fa la differenza!!lo sport più bello del mondo giocato da mercenari...comunque mi sembrava che al Napoli con un possibile rinnovo de laureantis potesse arrivare a 7 milioni e mezzo l anno!almeno detto a sport Mediaset


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2013)

Quindi va al PSG? Sento e leggo già di vari addii.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2013)

certo che questo colpo fa muovere mezza Europa...per me Ibra andrà al Real o al Chelsea...se non lo vogliono potrebbe tornare pure da noi


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> E il famoso fair-play finanziario che Platini strombazza ogni anno? Serve per prendere per i fondelli le squadre italiane...non è detto che tanti grandi giocatori riescano a fare squadra, ma di questo passo la champ diventerà una pia illusione per Juve e Milan, non dico la vittoria ma anche i quarti...



Che poi il problema cartellino è una goccia nel mare se pensi alla tassazione francese (per quest'anno non monegasca, ma l'anno prossimo la sede legale del Monaco sarà in Francia e quindi uguale alle altre) che è al 75%. Ibrahimovic lo pagano 56 mln all'anno (14*4), Thiago Silva 28, Cavani a quanto pare 32, lo stesso Pastore 16. Numeri veramente da capogiro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Che poi il problema cartellino è una goccia nel mare se pensi alla tassazione francese (per quest'anno non monegasca, ma l'anno prossimo la sede legale del Monaco sarà in Francia e quindi uguale alle altre) che è al 75%. Ibrahimovic lo pagano 56 mln all'anno (14*4), Thiago Silva 28, Cavani a quanto pare 32, lo stesso Pastore 16. Numeri veramente da capogiro.



ambè è vero...cioè PSG e Monaco al 100% non dovrebbero fare la Champions...vediamo che si inventeranno Platini, Blatter e la combriccola


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Luglio 2013)

secondo me cosa piu preoccupante è cosa farà de laurentis con 63 milioni...noi tutto in bilancio...loro secondo me hanno la possibilità di fare uno squadrone..


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ambè è vero...cioè PSG e Monaco al 100% non dovrebbero fare la Champions...vediamo che si inventeranno Platini, Blatter e la combriccola



Secondo me, ma questo lo ritengo giusto, considereranno una tassazione "forfettaria", nel senso che a bilancio FPF verrà considerata una tassazione pari in tutti gli Stati dell'UEFA per cominciare. Questo può essere giusto secondo me, ciò non toglie che City, Monaco, PSG e, probabilmente, anche Chelsea, dovrebbero salutare l'Europa per un pò.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me, ma questo lo ritengo giusto, considereranno una tassazione "forfettaria", nel senso che a bilancio FPF verrà considerata una tassazione pari in tutti gli Stati dell'UEFA per cominciare. Questo può essere giusto secondo me, ciò non toglie che City, Monaco, PSG e, probabilmente, anche Chelsea, dovrebbero salutare l'Europa per un pò.



in qualsiasi caso Chelsea, City, Monaco, PSG e forse Inter come dici dovrebbero essere escluse dall'Europa


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Luglio 2013)

Ibra va al Real.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2013)

Tranquilli guardano solo le "squadrette" real, city,barca psg ecc non le escluderanno mai, comunque non so spendere tutti quei soldi mah


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Luglio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> secondo me cosa piu preoccupante è cosa farà de laurentis con 63 milioni...noi tutto in bilancio...loro secondo me hanno la possibilità di fare uno squadrone..



Nessun top player vuole andare a Napoli


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;225335 ha scritto:


> Tranquilli guardano solo le "squadrette" real, city,barca psg ecc non le escluderanno mai, comunque non so spendere tutti quei soldi mah



Il Barça credo sia nei parametri. Ha debiti, ma facendo pochi acquisti all'anno con un indotto monstre come il loro credo che il bilancio sia in pareggio. Anche per il Real credo sia così. Il FPF credo, ad oggi, colpirebbe, oltre le squadrette, solo le squadre di sceicchi e russi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Nessun top player vuole andare a Napoli



Lo spero!!comunque milioni a parte da uno che sognava il real andare al psg non è la stessa cosa...alla fine puoi avere tutti i soldi che vuoi ma il blasone non lo comperi così da un giorno all altro...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma perchè dite ibra al real?


----------

